
BSNES & Higan Windows downloads removed because they were flagged by Google - Wowfunhappy
https://byuu.org/posts/windows-downloads-removed
======
deogeo
We can expect
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21885959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21885959)
to have the same effect on speech as this has for binaries.

